# Mailings de courriels [emailing] !...



## Jeffouille (23 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous,

Est-il possible de gérer ses Emails avec FMP ?

Je m'occupe d'un site et d'une newsletter, et j'ai une liste de plus de 1500 inscrits que je gère pour l'instant avec Entourage. Mais cela devient trés lourd et j'ai penser que cela était peut-être possible de faire cela avec FMP, à savoir :
- Gérer la base de donnée des emails,
- recevoir les emails d'inscription,
- envoyer la newsletter (mailling).

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## fredtravers (24 Octobre 2003)

http://www.filemaker.fr/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour et tout d'abord "Bonne Année" à tous

Je post ma question ici car j'ai un problème d'identification... (On ne me reconnait pas). Voilà :
Je fais partie d'une association et nous avons besoin d'envoyer (d'urgence) une NewsLetter (en HTML) à plus de 1000 personnes....
Nous cherchons désespérément un logiciel MAC qui nous permettrait de faire cela facilement. 
Si ça existe pour Windaube, ça doit bien exister aussi sur MAC, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver... :-(

Alors je viens appeler au secours : pourriez-vous m'en indiquer un ?

Merci d'avance

Youk


----------



## golf (6 Janvier 2004)

MaxBulk Mailer de MaxProg...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (8 Janvier 2004)

Coucou  Youk ! Content de te voir sur le forum (promis je pointe mes fesses sur cybernature bientôt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) même si tu as des problèmes d'identification.

Et heureux également que le grand Golf est pu répondre à ta question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A bientôt

Amicalement

Finn


----------



## rezba (8 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Et heureux également que le grand Golf est pu



On dit :
Le Grand Golf il pue

ou 

Le grand Golf ait pu


----------



## AgileBusiness (9 Juin 2004)

Bjr, 

je cherche un logiciel d'e-mailing... 
ça existe sur MacOS X ?


Merci


----------



## Balooners (9 Juin 2004)

Qu'entends tu par e-mailing??


----------



## vincmyl (9 Juin 2004)

Envoie massif de mails en une seul opération..pour faire de la pub par exe


----------



## dfromparis (9 Juin 2004)

Ou alors pour envoyer une newsletter d'information à une liste d'abonnés par exemple.


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

AgileBusiness a dit:
			
		

> Bjr,
> je cherche un logiciel d'e-mailing...
> ça existe sur MacOS X ?
> Merci


Sujet déjà évoqué dans nos colonnes mais effectivement pas facile à trouver, index emailing ou e-mailing ?

Enfin bref voici MaxBulk Mailer de Maxprog 
Puissant et efficace...


----------



## golf (10 Juin 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Sur PC jesais qu'il existe Power emailer mais je sais pas si il est compatible Mac..je crois pas


Voilà encore une intervention totalement inutile :hein: 
Plutôt que décrire çà et que tu veux vraiment te rendre utile, tu fais la recherche et ne donne le résultat que si il est positif sinon tu t'abstiens  
Je ne le dirai plus et supprimerai...


----------



## Duguesclin (26 Juillet 2004)

Je souhaiterais créer une « newsletter » que je puisse envoyer par mail.
Les logiciels que je vais utiliser sur Mac Os 9 sont Outlook express 5 ou Entourage
Quelle est la marche à suivre ?

Merci


----------



## al02 (27 Juillet 2004)

*Ceci répond peut-être au besoin demandé,
Cela vient de paraitre sur MacG :*


> Publipostage sous Mac OS X [26.07.2004 || 07:04]
> Romain Bossut nous écrit pour nous signaler un logiciel dont il est
> l'auteur et qui, quand il est utilisé intelligemment, saura rendre
> service. iMailist est proposé sous une licence OpenSource et est
> ...


Salutations,
al02


----------



## al02 (27 Juillet 2004)

Au temps pour moi, cette solution ne fonctionne pas avec OS9.

*Désolé*

_Salutations_.
al02


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2004)

crée un compte sur free, (c'est gratuit) et après hop mailing list gratuite aussi


----------



## golf (27 Juillet 2004)

Entourage te permet de créer une ou des mailing lists...
Cf Aide d'Entourage, recherche sur "mailing liste"  

Reste à réaliser la Newsletter...
Entourage ne maîtrise pas le HTML mais permet des insertions de fonds page, photos et dessins, sons, vidéos...

Sinon, news à réaliser avec Word par exemple en enregistrement au format HTML


----------



## bronson1 (16 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Mon problème : 
Pour une association, je gère une liste des membres (72 à ce jour) que je contacte par mail collectif (tous les contacts dans le champs "A").
Les réponses reviennent individuellement.
Je souhaite pouvoir séléctionner tout ces mails "retour" et rédiger une seule réponse et au lieu de faire des copier/coller pour chaque réponse.

Ma question :
Est-ce possible ? si oui comment ?

D'avance merci pour vos réponses 

Bronson


----------



## Goulven (16 Décembre 2004)

et bienvenue sur les forums.

L'idéal pour cela est de passer par une mailing-list. Tu contactes tout ce beau monde par une seule adresse email et chacun répond par cette même adresse mail.

Sinon, plus simple, tu peux créer un groupe dans le carnet d'adresse et l'utiliser comme adresse de destinataire, cela t'évite de rentrer toutes les adresses à chaque fois.


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2004)

Quel courrielleur utilises tu ?

Avec ms Entourage (2004) (2001 et X), tu as la possibilité de créer une liste de distribution


----------



## golf (16 Décembre 2004)

Outil de mailing professionnel : MaxBulk Mailer...
Excellente application francisée 
Permet de faire des mails évolués en HTML.


Freeware qui fait aussi très bien son boulot, iMailist dont le developpeur a été nominé en 2004 dans les MacGeneration Trophées.


----------



## bronson1 (16 Décembre 2004)

Merci à tous pour ces conseils je teste tout ça et vous tiens informé.

Bronson



			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> Outil de mailing professionnel : MaxBulk Mailer...
> Excellente application francisée
> Permet de faire des mails évolués en HTML.
> 
> ...


----------



## gaia2010 (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour, est-ce que quelqu'un connait un logiciel d'emailing pro, avec importation de base de donnée du type excel, gestion des retour d'envoi,  ect...Merci


----------



## macboy (8 Juin 2005)

Bonjour tout de même....fait une recherche avec publipostage dans ces forums tu aurais trouvé ton bonheur

tout comme les FAQ (celle du forum internet :http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/announcement.php?f=17&announcementid=4 
et tu aurais trouvé ça : http://www.maxprog.com/MaxBulk.html 


bon test


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenue

Avant de poser une question, faire une recherche  dans le forum pour voir si un fil n'est pas déjà ouvert 
D'autre part, dans  la FAQ de "Logiciels" beaucoup de fils actifs y sont évoqués 

Dont : Mailings de courriels [mails] !...


----------



## golf (9 Juin 2005)

En résumé : MaxBulk Mailer de Maxprog 
Puissant et efficace...


----------



## Balooners (11 Juin 2005)

Je connais des logiciels de Spamming si ça vous intéresse


----------



## mline (27 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je recherchais un logiciel pour de l'e-mailing et donc je sui stombée sur ce forum. J'ai téléchargé le logiciel MaxBulk Mailer X. J'essaie de faire un mail mais quand je mets une pièce jointe dans mon texte, elle n'apparaît pas. J'ai lu le manuel, j'ai fait comme c'est écrit mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
C'est assez urgent, j'ai besoin d'envoyer ce mail à un nombre important de personnes pour faire la promo d'un spectacle. Je veux donc toucher un public professionnel principalement et c'est pourquoi il faut que ce soit "classe"...
Merci d'avance pour votre réponse.
Mline


----------



## apenspel (5 Mars 2007)

Il y a aussi Mac Mass Mailer, mais je ne sais pas s'il est en Fran&#231;ais.


----------



## toniokröger (7 Mars 2007)

Goulven a dit:


> et bienvenue sur les forums.
> 
> Sinon, plus simple, tu peux créer un groupe dans le carnet d'adresse et l'utiliser comme adresse de destinataire, cela t'évite de rentrer toutes les adresses à chaque fois.



Je n'ai pas réussi. je vais réessayer.


----------



## barth14 (16 Octobre 2007)

bonjour a tous,
je fais appel a vous parceque j ai un probleme avec maxbulk mailer quand j envoie mes mails il y a de temp en temp des sens interdit qui apparaissent et cela bloque mon envoie.


j aimerai savoir si vous auriez des solutions a ce probleme.

Merci d'avance



Rhaaa ! la remont&#233;e d'enfert !  Bon, maintenant, ces questions ne se traitent plus ici. On d&#233;m&#233;nage !


----------

